# Took the M1A Scout to the Range, This Morning. Awesome Rifle!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This morning, I finally go to go to the range with a rifle. Between work and a pulled muscle, life has been getting in the way of me bonding with the M1A Scout I bought about a month or so ago. I couldn't wait to get back home to brag about this rifle!

Temperature about 75 degrees, no breeze, sunny skies and sharing the range with Alabama gnats who were also enjoying the spring morning.
Ammunition was Winchester Super X 150 grain.
Distance was 100 yards.
Rifle as it came out of the box.

Two, three shot groups. Both groups could be covered by a quarter!

First time shooting a .308 since the M-21 or the M-60 back in the 80's while in the army. The smell of the gunpowder, the thump against the shoulder, the sound of a report that says to the world that a real weapon is on the scene...even the tenacious Alabama gnats evacuated the area!

I don't know what to say, other than WOW! I'm no longer what I would call a shooter as it has been so long since I have been serious about it. I also noticed my eyes aren't what they used to be; it took several blinks between shots to focus well enough to aim for the same spot. The M1A Scout, however, is nothing short of awesome!

I had little time for the range as I had to get back home for lunch and will be going to work in a little bit. If I don't have to work overtime tonight, guess who will be getting up earlier in the morning!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It is a beautiful rifle. Blued steel and walnut were always two of my favorite things.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The M1A is a marvelous rifle. It is what AR's want to be when they grow up.

I am old enough that my Army issue rifle stateside was the M14. It is truly the rifleman's rifle. So, when I was the recipient of a monetary windfall I bought a gently used Standard Model that was made in 1993 and contained many USGI parts. The only accessories I added were a USGI web sling (OD Green, of course) and a proper M6 bayonet.
I've got a few boxes of Lake City Match ammo set aside, and my magazines are kept full of South African NATO military surplus ball ammo. Heck, I have even fired steel cased Wolf ammo - no problem.

HINT: magazines by Checkmate Industries are the best, they are the government contractor. Any mags that are priced below $20 are junk, they have stamped tabs that hold the mag in place.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome! I may pick up a scout someday as I'd like a little longer barrel than my SOCOM 16 M1A but
for now I'm quite happy with it! Glad you like your scout M1A!


----------

